# Selbst bauen oder Komplett Kaufen?



## ImpNL (22. Januar 2022)

Halllo ihr zusammen,

Es wird bald nötig einen neue PC zu kaufen, den meine am ende scheint zu laufen. Manchmal schaltet er vonselbe ab.
Ich hab' ein PC mit GTX 660, Windows 7, SSD. Nicht besonderes. Kann gerade so spielen wie Nordgard spielen.
Habe gerade einen 4K 55 zoll Medion smart TV gekauft. Daneben hängt meinem alte LG 27 inch gaming monitor. Ich werde nicht erwarten daß der fernseher mit 60hz auf kompetitieve niveau FPS games wiedergeben kann. Dies brauch ich auch nicht - bin mittlerweile viel mehr ein casual gamer geworden, mit der wunsch in einem Jahr oder so ein VR brille zu kaufen.

Meiner erste frage wäre: Selbe unterteilen separat kaufen, oder kompletes PC kaufen von zB. Memory-PC?
Hier ist ein schönes teil (denke ich) denn ich vor hätte:








						GAMING PC | AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6x 3.70GHz | 16GB DDR4 | RTX 3060 | 500GB M.2 NVMe
					

Gaming PCs brauchen starke Hardwarekomponenten, um den Anforderungen moderner Spiele gerecht zu werden. Die Auswahl der Hardware sollte möglichst so…




					www.memorypc.de
				




*Wofür möchte ich es benutzen?
*Gaming, media center und 3D modellieren für meinem 3D drucker (Fusion 360). Nachher, wenn die technologie etwas mehr reif ist, werde ich gerne einen VR brille kaufen.
*Budget?*
So wie der link schon zeigt, wäre dies meinem absolutem max (1500 euro)

Weiß nicht was ich noch dazu sagen soll, außer: Sorry für meinem schlechte Deutsch. Rechtschreibung ist schon schwierig für ein Käsekopf!


----------



## Yevpraksiya (23. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube zur Zeit ist es besser einen Kompletten PC zu kaufen wie diese hier. Wegen den hohen Grafikkarten Preise. Aber ich kann mich auch irren.


----------



## ImpNL (23. Januar 2022)

Yevpraksiya schrieb:


> Ich glaube zur Zeit ist es besser einen Kompletten PC zu kaufen wie diese hier. Wegen den hohen Grafikkarten Preise. Aber ich kann mich auch irren.


Hallo Yevpraksiya,

Danke für dein Antwort und Hilfe. Genau, die RTX 3060 12GB kostet separat schon um die 700 Euro!
In dem Vergleich Portal gibt es aber vieles vom Amazon, und Seitdem bekannt geworden ist wie schlimm die Mitarbeitern ausgenutzt werden, kaufe ich mir nichts mehr von Amazon. Herzlichen Dank trotzdem.


----------

